# How To Stop Caring What Others Think



## Sandile84 (May 4, 2011)

I found the following article and I thought I would share it with you guys. I'm considering trying the tasks out.



> *Weekly Tasks*
> 
> These are a couple of tasks that I have personally used over the past three years in order to push me out of the comfort zone.
> A couple of these things might be scary but I swear that doing them will give you the best feeling in the world. Because nothing compares to the feeling of overcoming a fear.
> ...




http://addicted2success.com/life/how-to-stop-caring-what-others-think/

Who's with me?


----------



## magic flute (Dec 26, 2013)

Sandile84 said:


> I found the following article and I thought I would share it with you guys. I'm considering trying the tasks out.
> 
> http://addicted2success.com/life/how-to-stop-caring-what-others-think/
> 
> ...


nice concept but you'd probably get tazered for doing that round here


----------



## Despot (Sep 12, 2013)

I would like to do last 4 with someone recording me  so i can show here. But i don't have anyone. I can do it alone but they will see me recording them. Is there any cheap cameras that cannot be seen cuz i rly want to do this and show here, so other can do same


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Yes. I am trying to be more like this because caring what others think means you are not operating at your full potential.

People are mainly considered with their own backs these days. Especially same sex interaction. Only focusing on being the best YOU can be is the secret to success.

When I find myself getting trapped by another person's opinion of me, I tend to use it as fuel to make myself that much better. I use the reverse psychological effect in reflecting their opinions off of me and I know how much it kills them. Hate equates to love in society these days.


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

interesting list.
seems a bit like telling someone to jump into that 10 ft deep pool when they cant swim haha
def wondering which of these i could pull off though . . .


----------



## Laceration (Dec 29, 2013)

This reminds me of Andrew Hales aka LAHWF. He does random social experiments, awesome dude.


----------



## danny790 (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks for this list, I'm going to put it into practice as soon as possible.


----------

